# How do I catch cats in the Ohio?



## kyost (Jun 22, 2004)

As silly as it may sound, being a novice cat angler, I'm puzzled as to where to find cats in the Ohio River. I once read that you could drop a bait just about anywhere and catch catfish. I've only fished the river three times; caught some cats, but nothing to get excited over. My biggest flat to date was in its 40's (from the Muskingum River), but I'm really more interested in numbers. I have a boat and I fish the Meldahl pool (I can make it to the ramp in Shawnee State Park in a half hour from my house), and I'd be willing to take a more experienced angler with me in exchange for some pointers. If not, what type of structure should I look for? To me, the river looks like a big channel with little cover, eroding banks, widely scattered bridge pilings, and a feeder creek or two. Someone enlighten me!


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------

